#ubuntu-zh 2010-12-27
<chewbaaca> hi all
#ubuntu-zh 2010-12-31
<tang> 大家好
<tang> 人比较少哦
<tang> 怎么没有人说话阿
<tang> 都在干嘛呢？看不懂我说的？
<tang> ？？
#ubuntu-zh 2011-12-26
<d3sert275404kitt> d3sert275404kitty1
#ubuntu-zh 2011-12-27
<Cornelilus3404Ro> Cornelilus3404Rovjur
<Cornelilus3404Ro> Cornelilus3404Rovjur
<Cornelilus3404Ro> Cornelilus3404Rovjur
<booyaman40424451> booyaman404244510
#ubuntu-zh 2011-12-28
<NiGHT00140400fck> NiGHT00140400fckgwnight13377
#ubuntu-zh 2011-12-29
<kymotsujason404a> kymotsujason404avyctqcfvbk
<kymotsujason404a> kymotsujason404avyctqcfvbk
<kymotsujason404a> kymotsujason404avyctqcfvbk
<grimur95404thama> grimur95404thamasta222
<grimur95404thama> grimur95404thamasta222
<grimur95404thama> grimur95404thamasta222
<grimur95404thama> grimur95404thamasta222
<grimur95404thama> grimur95404thamasta222
<grimur95404thama> grimur95404thamasta222
#ubuntu-zh 2011-12-30
<proshift97404pro> proshift97404proshift1997
<Cesar_Biker404xi> Cesar_Biker404xipi340
<Cesar_Biker404xi> Cesar_Biker404xipi340
<kirbydude1234404> kirbydude1234404tombrady
<UncRex404lorrain> UncRex404lorraine
<UncRex404lorrain> UncRex404lorraine
<croxxone404kevin> croxxone404keving333
<croxxone404kevin> croxxone404keving333
<croxxone404kevin> croxxone404keving333
#ubuntu-zh 2011-12-31
<XAwsomoX40458921> XAwsomoX40458921998kd12
<XAwsomoX40458921> XAwsomoX40458921998kd12
#ubuntu-zh 2012-01-01
<joe2118404reaper> joe2118404reaperking
<joe2118404reaper> joe2118404reaperking
#ubuntu-zh 2012-12-28
<weakiwi> 有人啊
#ubuntu-zh 2013-12-27
<haoyihuan> 可以用中文么？
<haoyihuan> help
<haoyihuan> #help
